# Lemania 5012 Chronograph



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

I've just got hold of an interesting old chronograph in good condition. I've been looking for a Lemania-powered chronograph for some time, but the prices of the Omegas, Heuers, Sinns etc. have been quite high.



Lemania_Chrono_03small by wotsch2, on Flickr

This Lemania-branded chronograph came up Buy-it-now on eBay and, I was rather surprised that a somewhat cheeky offer was accepted. It has a Lemania 5012 movement inside, which is the 5100 without 24-hour subdial.



Lemania_Chrono_01small by wotsch2, on Flickr

While waiting for its arrival, I've been looking for information about Lemania-branded watches and it seems that, in the late seventies and early eighties, Lemania was not only producing movements but also complete designs included cases for other manufacturers, like Omega, Heuer, Tissot, Sinn. I've seen a few pictures of Lemania-branded "poor-man's version" of some famous and sought-after watches, like the Sinn 142 and Heuer Silverstone.



Lemania_Chrono_02small by wotsch2, on Flickr

What do you think about this watch? Can anyone tell me anything about what I've got here? Is it a "poor-man's version" of a more famous watch (I see some similarities to a Lemania-powered Heuer Carerra - here, for example, but the cases are not quite identical)?



Lemania_Chrono_04small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Lemania_Chrono_05small by wotsch2, on Flickr

I'd be grateful for any information, links or resources you can point me towards.

Thanks in advance!

-wotsch

P.S. Apologies for the poor photos - taken with my phone under fluorescent light - I'll take better ones when the light's better and I have some time.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't help much with information, but I love mine! 5012 in a Sinn 142 type case.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

ed335d said:


> Can't help much with information, but I love mine! 5012 in a Sinn 142 type case.


Wow! Gorgeous. And a great photo too.

-wotsch


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't know much about Lemania, but I do know what I think about that one: I love it!

Oh, if all vintage chronos were in that condition... *sigh*

Another great addition to a very nice collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll echo Draygo's comments here - I know very little about the movement, other than it seems to be a solid piece of kit and well revered, but the watch is a stunner :thumbup:

I've been looking at Sinn 142s recently but maybe I'll shift the sights straight to Lemania


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't think these can be described as poor mans ***. They stand up quite well as themselves. Mine today:


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Given that Lemania made watches (chronographs) for the Swedish armed forces, you know they must be top knotch (wotch)

Added to which their movement have been taken into space within the Speedmaster Professional and the Sinn.

So there is no "poor man's" about it.

In any case, there seems to be some degree of confusion caused by the 'poor man's watch' phenomenon.

For example, I notice that one of their nominated watches is the Speedmaster Professional Mark II. This has a Lemania movement (861). It was designed with a mineral glass crystal and far better water resistance than the original Speedmaster. It was originally placed at a higher price than 'the' Speedmaster. Indeed, if they had brought it out in, say, 1964 rather than 1968 in all likelihood*it *would have been the "Moonwatch." It seems that they submitted it too late for NASA approval (Omega themselves have informed me of this fact).

And yet this watch finds itself on the 'Poor Man's Watch forum.'

Personally I would prefer to designate it in the: 'Best value classic watch' category.

In my view, you have a little treasure your new watch. You will not see many of them around either!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Gonville Bromhead said:


> ... So there is no "poor man's" about it. In any case, there seems to be some degree of confusion caused by the 'poor man's watch' phenomenon. ... Personally I would prefer to designate it in the: 'Best value classic watch' category. ...


I agree with you on this. Maybe instead of "poor man's watch" we should substitute "watch for man who cannot or does not want to pay a premium for a well-known brand on essentially the same watch", although I'll admit it's not quite as catchy.

-wotsch


----------



## sakinaw1 (9 d ago)

wotsch said:


> I've just got hold of an interesting old chronograph in good condition. I've been looking for a Lemania-powered chronograph for some time, but the prices of the Omegas, Heuers, Sinns etc. have been quite high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful chrono. I’m looking for this exact watch - Lemania brand, ping me if you see another for sale - thanks!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

@sakinaw1 It is a rather nice looking watch for sure,
Not sure most of these people are even around anymore though sadly as it was 10 years ago


----------

